# Clavier plus sensible ou clavier pc



## Miguelino (5 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Je suis quelqu'un qui a très peu de force, et mon clavier apple à tendance à se gripper pour certaines touches, je cherche donc à le changer, j'ai pensé acheter le MacAlly iKeySlim - USB, quelqu'un l'aurait-il déjà testé ?

Ou alors, j'en ai trouvé un chez logitech, mais il n'est pas compatible mac. Comme j'ai compris je pourrais quand même l'utiliser sur mon mac. Je voulais savoir si il y a des caractères que l'on ne peut pas écrire ou si il y a de sérieux problèmes à utiliser un clavier pc sur un mac.

Merci d'avance de me faire part de vos expériences...


----------



## ivash (5 Mai 2006)

Le problème principal par rapport aux clavier PC, c'est l'absence de touche d'éjection CD. A part cela, ils sont en plus souvent moins beaux  Enfin ça encore : les coups et les douleurs ...  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Miguelino (5 Mai 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Le problème principal par rapport aux clavier PC, c'est l'absence de touche d'éjection CD. A part cela, ils sont en plus souvent moins beaux  Enfin ça encore : les coups et les douleurs ...  :mouais: :mouais:



C'est vrai que j'y ai pensé à cette touche d'éjection, mais il ne serait pas possible de programmer un bouton de la souris ?

Pour la beauté du produit, je te l'accorde les claviers pc sont pas terrible, mais le nouveau logitech ultra plat et tout noir (donc moins salissant) est pas si mal à mon goût.

http://www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/10359.jpg

Pour les signes comme (@) ont les trouves à la même place que le clavier apple ?


----------



## ivash (5 Mai 2006)

Non, les caractères spéciaux ne sont pas forcément placés de la même façon.

Pour ce qui est du clavier logitec, tu devrais aller voir du côté du "logitec control center" (c'est le driver universel qui gère les périph logitec), il y a p'être en effet une solution permettant de programmer l'éjection CD ... A vérifier en tout cas ...


----------



## Miguelino (5 Mai 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Non, les caractères spéciaux ne sont pas forcément placés de la même façon.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du clavier logitec, tu devrais aller voir du côté du "logitec control center" (c'est le driver universel qui gère les périph logitec), il y a p'être en effet une solution permettant de programmer l'éjection CD ... A vérifier en tout cas ...



Même s'ils indique que le produit n'est compatible que PC ?

Merci pour l'info, je vais vérifier... 

Pour revenir à la sensibilité, au bureau je travaille sur un PC, j'ai un clavier HP, je trouve le clavier beaucoup plus confortable que celui de mon mac, comme celui de mon tout premier iMac.


----------



## wolverine (6 Mai 2006)

salut !

je sais pas si vous parlez du clavier apple car sinon il y a bien une touche d'ejection de cd sur les claviers apple !
sinon il y a un kit clavier souris chez logitech speciale mac :
http://www.grosbill.com/fr/peripheriques/clavier-souris/36202/clavier-souris-LOGITEC


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2006)

Pour Mac, on peut aussi trouver des claviers dédiés chez Mac Ally. J'ai pu tester le USB Slim Key, je le trouve assez top, il a un toucher proche de celui d'un clavier de portable (touches plates, très douces et faible course), mais avec l'ergonomie d'un clavier "de bureau".

De plus, il est "designé" spécialement pour Mac, et la souris fournie avec est petite, mais très bien en main (trois boutons/molette)


----------



## Miguelino (8 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ton avis, en fait c'était ma première idée, je crois que je vais m'y tenir


----------



## houlala63 (9 Mai 2006)

Y'avais un gars qui avait refait le mapping des touches pour les claviers logitech sur mac (et ceux de microsoft également).
Il s'apelle Gilles Silberzahn
Son pt'tit fichier permet d'avoir la bonne correspondance des touches.
Vous pourrez le trouver sur le cd Univers macworld n° 135 (fevrier 2003)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Y'avais un gars qui avait refait le mapping des touches pour les claviers logitech sur mac (et ceux de microsoft également).
> Il s'apelle Gilles Silberzahn
> Son pt'tit fichier permet d'avoir la bonne correspondance des touches.
> Vous pourrez le trouver sur le cd Univers macworld n° 135 (fevrier 2003)



C'est un Freeware, donc, on peut distribuer gratuitement. Comme je suis conservateur, j'ai encore le CD en question. Donc, pour ceux que ça intéresse, il est téléchargeable ici !

NB : La fenêtre de l'image disque ne s'ouvre pas en grand, scrollez vers le bas, il y a un "lisez moi".


----------



## Miguelino (9 Mai 2006)

Le probème, c'est que je suis Suisse, donc clavier suisse/romand. Est-ce que le fichier n'est que adapté au clavier français ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Ah, ben oui, désolé !


----------



## Miguelino (9 Mai 2006)

Y a pas de mal !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Mais, au fait, si tu prend le MacAlly, tu n'as rien à adapter, il est "Mac designed", il y a même la touche d'éjection !


----------



## Miguelino (9 Mai 2006)

Tout à fait, en plus il a 2 ports usb. Mais l'avantage que j'avais vu pour le clavier logitech dont je parlait plus haut, c'était ses dimensions plus petites et la couleur noir, moins salissant que le blanc. Quoique mon clavier apple après 3 ans d'existence et un nettoyage par ans a gardé son aspect neuf...

En ce qui concerne le clavier Macally, j'avais pu lire que les touches étaient plus dures que ceux d'un portable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2006)

Miguelino a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, en plus il a 2 ports usb. Mais l'avantage que j'avais vu pour le clavier logitech dont je parlait plus haut, c'était ses dimensions plus petites et la couleur noir, moins salissant que le blanc. Quoique mon clavier apple après 3 ans d'existence et un nettoyage par ans a gardé son aspect neuf...
> 
> En ce qui concerne le clavier Macally, j'avais pu lire que les touches étaient plus dures que ceux d'un portable.



C'est pour ça que l'ai dit "presque". En fait, elle sont à peine plus raides. Mais d'un autre côté, elles son bien plus accessibles, ce qui en rend l'usage bien plus confortable.

Par ailleurs, c'est un matériel très bien fini, celui de mon client à au moins deux ans et demi (il l'avait déjà lors de ma première intervention chez lui), voire plus, et il est toujours d'un aspect "neuf". Il est d'ailleurs bien plis facile de lui conserver cet aspect qu'à mon clavier Apple, car il n'y a pas de parties transparentes sous lesquelles les saletés peuvent difficilement être atteintes.


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Mai 2006)

Pour info :

Dans le cas d'un clavier sans touche d'éjection et s'il ne s'agit pas d'un Mac avec mange-disque (car dans ce cas-là pas besoin de la touche d'éjection vu qu'il n'y a pas de plateau à déployer pour insérer un CD), il existe un raccourcis à placer dans la barre des menus. Il se trouve caché dans Disque Dur/System/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menus Extras. Le fichier s'appelle Eject.menu, il suffit de double-cliquer dessus pour le faire apparaître dans la barre des menus. Puis un clic sur le raccourci permettra d'ouvrir ou refermer le plateau.


----------



## houlala63 (9 Mai 2006)

Ah,ca c'est cool PASCAL 77 !!!
Parce que moi j'ai encore l'article chez moi,mais plus le cd  
Merci !!!
Au fait,ce fichier est adaptable via Resedit ou resorcerer dixit l'auteur pour d'autres claviers qui auraient des touches exotiques,mais ne me demandez pas de faire la manip'


----------



## Miguelino (9 Mai 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> 
> Dans le cas d'un clavier sans touche d'éjection et s'il ne s'agit pas d'un Mac avec mange-disque (car dans ce cas-là pas besoin de la touche d'éjection vu qu'il n'y a pas de plateau à déployer pour insérer un CD), il existe un raccourcis à placer dans la barre des menus. Il se trouve caché dans Disque Dur/System/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Menus Extras. Le fichier s'appelle Eject.menu, il suffit de double-cliquer dessus pour le faire apparaître dans la barre des menus. Puis un clic sur le raccourci permettra d'ouvrir ou refermer le plateau.



Sympa le truc, je viens à l'instant de l'installer, et ça fonctionne super. Je le trouve même plus pratique que la touche clavier


----------



## Gilles Silberzahn (19 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Y'avais un gars qui avait refait le mapping des touches pour les claviers logitech sur mac (et ceux de microsoft également).
> Il s'apelle Gilles Silberzahn
> Son pt'tit fichier permet d'avoir la bonne correspondance des touches.
> Vous pourrez le trouver sur le cd Univers macworld n° 135 (fevrier 2003)



Salut à tous,

Je tombe ici par hasard et on parle de moi...  

D'abord, il faut savoir que pour un clavier PC sans driver Mac, les touches option et Pomme seront toujours inversées par rapport à nos habitudes...

En ce qui concerne le mapping que j'avais fait à l'époque, il a pas mal évolué et est toujours téléchargeable en freeware ici*:
<ftp://silberzahn.dyndns.org/-Public/Mac/MatosHard/LogitechKeyboardXMLFR.zip>

La principale évolution, c'est qu'il est éditable selon besoins avec le freeware Ukelele.
<http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=ukelele>

Donc, Miguelino pourra s'en inspirer pour éditer son propre mapping suisse romand...

Voilà, bons mappings...


----------



## Miguelino (1 Juin 2006)

Merci pour l'info, excuse-moi j'étais plus revenu sur le forum depuis...


----------

